# Got any marshmallows?



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Electric bike catches fire in Newport Beach - The Orange County Register


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Fortunately that happened on the beach. 

It scares me that could happen out in our normally county/wilderness parks and backcountry trails.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Lipos burn hot when damaged, I've mostly heard of DIY battery packs going * poof * though, not so many OEMs. 

Just google ebike fires if you want to see plenty of bikes on fire.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Harryman said:


> Lipos burn hot when damaged, I've mostly heard of DIY battery packs going * poof * though, not so many OEMs.
> 
> Just google ebike fires if you want to see plenty of bikes on fire.












^ from the above article.

...and why I'm not too crazy about the concept of carrying the e-bike's battery in a backpack

(Does Samsung make an e-bike?)


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

That vid should help promote the cause to allow ebikes on the trails!


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Is it one in a million like the seller states in this mornings OC Register, as he hops a plane directly to his manufacturer? Or is it Chinese crap electronics and a batteries from manufacturers that don't follow proper quality control or even make things with the stated materials properly?

This is a big concern. It wasn't even during charging. What if it was parked in your home garage while you were out or sleeping?

Maybe they are Samsung batteries.... :nono:


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Whiptastic said:


> Maybe they are Samsung batteries.... :nono:


They do use Samsung; from the Electric Bike Co battery page:

_"*BATTERY*
As seen in the video - we have filed for a sole patent on an internal charger with retractable cord, plug and play wiring technology and a Smart BMS for maximum battery life and efficient battery management We use the best batteries currently on the market - SAMSUNG 33g Lithium Ion Cells - Plus GPS tracking device available for customer to install."_

The Electric Bike Co seems like a pretty solid business so this perhaps this is a one in a million fluke. Having the charger built into the pack does complicate the issue. (One more thing for the mfg to QC)

I'd be OK with banning e-bikes from the woods during fire season.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

It's worth keeping in mind that these same sized cells are in everything, laptops, powerdrills, and Teslas. I for one, don't buy questionable chinese batteries anymore and when recharging them, make sure they're a bit isolated in the garage where if they do go up, I've got a shot that they won't catch everything else on fire as well.

This was a great Nova if you want to see why batteries fail and some new ideas to combat it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

This is coming down the pipeline.

https://news.utexas.edu/2017/02/28/goodenough-introduces-new-battery-technology


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Harryman said:


> It's worth keeping in mind that these same sized cells are in everything, laptops, powerdrills, and Teslas. I for one, don't buy questionable chinese batteries anymore and when recharging them, make sure they're a bit isolated in the garage where if they do go up, I've got a shot that they won't catch everything else on fire as well.
> 
> This was a great Nova if you want to see why batteries fail and some new ideas to combat it.


Yes, these batteries are everywhere. A few years back there was a large recall of Li batteries by Magic Shine. Sadly the company went belly up as a result.

It's a non issue, ebikes are rare, ebike fires are even rarer, put them together and the odds are much slimmer than a fire started by a cigarette or a hot exhaust.


----------

